# Tango passed her Canine Good Citizen today



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango did a pefect job on her test this morning, but that's not what makes me happiest- it's that her elbows were finally pain-free and she could be her lightfooted self with no limping. . .


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

That's awesome, Ljilly! I'm so glad her elbows are good for her now, that was a lot to go through. Congrats!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations, Jill & Tango:You_Rock_:appl::appl::appl::nchuck:.

I've been looking for the CGN testing for Nyg without driving all day. They used to have the testing available at many shows/trials but the participation was very low so it was discontinued. So, in the meantime, I'll just keep my eyes open for something a little closer.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats you two!!


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations to Tango! So happy that she has a wonderful pain free life ahead of her.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Yay, Jill and Tango! Congrats! 

This is the difference between a seasoned Pro and an Amateur first timer. I go on the main forum and pretty much scream out "WOOHOO" and post all the details and pics of our CGC test while you are so casual and cool about it. :

So glad Tango's elbow is pain free!!! It's so sad to see them not at their 100%.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to Go!!!
Such an accomplishment on so many levels!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WTG Tango!!! 
Such good news that her elbows aren't bothering her!!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrat's Jill & Tango


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jill, that is *GREAT NEWS* that her elbows are not bothering her!!! :banana::rockon:
And a big CONGRATS on her CGC!!! :appl:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Doing the 'Happy Lightfoot dance' for Tango

:woot2::artydude:woot2:​
And the CGC win ain't too shabby either, lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

> This is the difference between a seasoned Pro and an Amateur first timer. I go on the main forum and pretty much scream out "WOOHOO" and post all the details and pics of our CGC test while you are so casual and cool about it.


Lol, I was really excited when Tally passed his so young, like your good boy did too. With Tang, since she's over a year now and doing Rally and her CD, I take her a little for granted on her manners, but not her elbows!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats on both levels!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hooray for Tango!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations to Tango! That is just wonderful to hear she seems to be pain free as well! What more could anyone ask for! Great news on both counts!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to you both and happy for Tango's pain free elbows!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats you must be feeling so proud !


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great news! Well done to both of you!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay Tango! You go girl!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Tango on accomplishing a CGC certification. Great to hear that her elbows are pain free. Great work guys.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Tango! And hearing that Tango's elbows are doing so well is fabulous, heart-warming news! :--heart:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone, It makes all those freezing cold water rehab swims we had to do with her worthwhile to get that floaty prance back again.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent! Such great news on both fronts!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations! Glad to hear that Tango's elbows aren't hurting.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations!!! And the icing on the cake is that Tango's elbws are better


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations.
What is the fee for taking the CGC test? I couldn't find anything on their website about a fee and didn't know if it was up to the organization hosting evaluations or the evaluator, etc. or if there was no fee.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! :nchuck:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

dannyra said:


> Congratulations.
> What is the fee for taking the CGC test? I couldn't find anything on their website about a fee and didn't know if it was up to the organization hosting evaluations or the evaluator, etc. or if there was no fee.


The fee is usually paid at the center where you take the test. Around here (CT) it's $10, unless you take the whole class leading up to the test, in which case I think they include the test cost in the class cost.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Well done Tango!! Clever girly!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Woo hoo! Congrats! :appl:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

dannyra said:


> Congratulations.
> What is the fee for taking the CGC test? I couldn't find anything on their website about a fee and didn't know if it was up to the organization hosting evaluations or the evaluator, etc. or if there was no fee.


Tippykayak is right, but there's one more thing that's kind of funny. If you pass, you send in a five dollar check to get the certification.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Tippykayak is right, but there's one more thing that's kind of funny. If you pass, you send in a five dollar check to get the certification.


Oh yeah, I forgot. It's $10 to attempt and then $5 more in order to get the paper if you pass. But it's so nice, almost like a diploma. I've been meaning to frame Gus's so I can hang it next to my degrees. I like the idea of people assuming it's a college or graduate degree and then leaning in and realizing the dog earned it, not us!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the responses..I didn't mean to hijack the thread but didn't want to start a new one just to ask the costs associated. I found an evaluator in a town about 60 miles away and I'm going to bring it up with our obedience teacher to see how many people may be interested in having her come down the week after we finish the class.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good for you! That is so cool to motivate everyone to take the test.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree: well done! It's so important for people to get CGCs. A dog who can reach that basic level of obedience and life skills can be an ambassador for dogs and help us all have more places we can take our dogs and more acceptance from people who don't have dogs themselves.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango was the test dog on Sunday for a new group of CGCs. I was proud of her bc she heeled with Michael, the guy testing, as well as she does with me.


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Tango was the test dog on Sunday for a new group of CGCs. I was proud of her bc she heeled with Michael, the guy testing, as well as she does with me.


That is great! I can't wait to get Bailey to that level! And I LOVE that picture!!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats and that's an awesome picture.

Tessie's working on her CBC: *Canine Bad Citizen*

She's a pro at counter surfing, sock eating, her leash pulling is coming along, but she's still a little erratic with jumping on strangers and will often just lick when she's supposed to nip. I'm hoping that by blowing the tester away on the poop eating portion of the test, we'll be able to pass.

If not, I'll slip the judge a $10, and threaten to key his car if we don't get that sheepskin, ya follow?

allen


----------

